# What is the Difference



## Oldgeezer (Jun 20, 2012)

Have just finished my first harvest and the only comment from the young lady was (Dam That Is The Best) .  I now have some others in my drying set-up. The first had a very strong smell but this has hardly any smell what so ever. My question is is this normal or should I be concerned at this batch will not have the potencies of the first plants. I should also tell you that I know the first were  White Widow but have no idea what these plants were except that they matured later and the leaves were much narrow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2012)

Every strain I have even grown has had a different smell. Some will anounce your coming when your a block away while other never give off a smell at all


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 20, 2012)

Im one of those that give off a smell sorry to offend 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

thought I smelt some Great White Northern Skunk, *Backwoods*...:rofl:...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 21, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> thought I smelt some Great White Northern Skunk, *Backwoods*...:rofl:...


 
LOL  yup that be me try standin up wind pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 21, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Every strain I have even grown has had a different smell. Some will anounce your coming when your a block away while other never give off a smell at all


 

:yeahthat: 

AG


----------



## Budstrong (Jul 5, 2012)

Oldgeezer...I had the same issue with one plant.  From descriptions I have read, thin leaves, late maturation, Not a single stalked bud but huge numbers of buds on many branches.  I harvested at an early milky trichome development as I have read is best for a Sativa strain.  When dried and starting the cure there is almost no smell at all.  When burping the curing jars I get an odor that I associate with tea.  It smokes great and has an uplifting effect for about 3.5 hours then quickly wears off. 
I guess I have always been accustomed to that great heavy pungent smell of Indica bud so this was a new one on me.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 5, 2012)

"late maturation" 

carefull pilgrem this here be a family show 

BWD


----------

